# Member Map update notifictions



## Sittingduck (6 Feb 2011)

Hi

Not sure if there is an issue with the member map and updates. I have received multiple notifications telling me that various friends have updated there locations, multiple times. This has only just started happening in the past couple of days or so but I think it would be a coincidence for 3 or 4 people to have randomly started changeing their locations....?

Anybody else experienced this?


SD


----------



## TVC (6 Feb 2011)

Hi SD,

It might be down to me:

https://www.cyclechat.net/

Thought about a winter break yourself?


----------



## Sittingduck (6 Feb 2011)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Hi SD,
> 
> It might be down to me:
> 
> ...



Ahhh, hahaha... I wondered if something was going on! Hmmm, let's see where do I fancy...


----------



## longers (6 Feb 2011)

It is possible to turn them off - you'll find it at the bottom of "notification options" in "my settings".


----------

